# Titan Capspray 115 vs Fuji Mini Mite 5



## hittose (Sep 19, 2020)

Looking to buy a hvlp system. Right now its down to the titan capspray 115 or the fuji mini mite 5. Not sure how thick of paint I’ll be spraying but would like the flexibility to spray thicker paint if needed. Has anyone had any experience with these two systems? Does the extra stage on the capspray give you that much power power to spray thicker paint?


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

The bigger the better. Or just go airless.


----------



## John_Darroch (Aug 11, 2020)

hittose said:


> Looking to buy a hvlp system. Right now its down to the titan capspray 115 or the fuji mini mite 5. Not sure how thick of paint I’ll be spraying but would like the flexibility to spray thicker paint if needed. Has anyone had any experience with these two systems? Does the extra stage on the capspray give you that much power power to spray thicker paint?


If you are looking to spray cabinets there is no better system out there than the Apollo Precision-5 PRO LE. Check out that system for the most control and best quality backed by a 5 year warranty.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

John Darroch, are you a manufacturer or distributor sales rep for Apollo?

Nevermind, read your intro thread.


----------



## Ravak (Sep 17, 2021)

I have the Mini-Mite 5 Platinum system and I love it! I only use it for furniture redos and smaller projects. I hope to find some free time to do my own kitchen cabinets coming up. It is not the Apollo system, but I don't refinish or do cabinet work, or consistently spray, so what I have works great for me. I have been very happy with it.


----------

